# Garden at Nighttime Lace Scarf (Knit)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Download for just $2.00 US

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garden-at-nighttime-lace-scarf

I traveled to England recently and stayed at a country hotel that was surrounded by traditional gardens of flowers, vines and shrubbery. Fortunately (!) jet lag woke me up in the middle of the night and I spent some time looking out into the garden after dark and was inspired by the outlines of blossoms and tracings of vines and branches.

This design attempts to incorporate some of what I remember. The light-as-air scarf is knit with ice yarns Silk (blue) thats a luxurious blend of silk and merino with a touch of kid mohair, on 3mm needles.

The pattern requires a bit less than 2 25-gram balls of this yarn (under 365 meters or 400 yards), and although gauge is unimportant, the resulting scarf measures around 25x140cm (10x55in).


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you DonnieK. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your design is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks. So glad you like it!


----------



## joisamermaid (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your scarf is beautiful.Certainly looks all those things soft,light, and airy and more besides.Fabulous colour.Your work is gorgeous.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

joisamermaid said:


> Beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

kwharrod said:


> Absolutely lovely!


Thanks so much.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Your scarf is beautiful.Certainly looks all those things soft,light, and airy and more besides.Fabulous colour.Your work is gorgeous.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

It is so beautiful. What a lot of talent you have.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Grannie Sandy said:


> It is so beautiful. What a lot of talent you have.


Thank you Grannie Sandy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is beautiful. Love the color too.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is beautiful. Love the color too.


Thanks Country Bumpkins. It's a really rich blue and not at all as difficult to work with as navy or black!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

keep on dreaming :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> keep on dreaming :thumbup:


Will do. I've got another one in the works from the same trip!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful work and love the color.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work and colour.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

DHobbit said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Ellelleen said:


> Beautiful work and love the color.


Thank you Ellelleen.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Very beautiful work and colour.


Glad you like it. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Your work is one of a kind. You can pass this on to your children and grandchildren, and they all will be proud to wear it.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Geeks Crotchet said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Your work is one of a kind. You can pass this on to your children and grandchildren, and they all will be proud to wear it.


Thank you!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

knittingaway said:


> Stunningly beautiful!


Thank you so much knittingaway!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is simply beautifulxx


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

An exquisite work of art !


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

belleflower said:


> That is simply beautifulxx


I appreciate the compliment. Thank you.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

ozgal said:


> An exquisite work of art !


You're very kind. Thank you.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Your design is lovely.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

cableaway said:


> Your design is lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous scarf!!! Nice you are able to design such a lovely scarf. It sure is light-as-air. ;0)


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> Gorgeous scarf!!! Nice you are able to design such a lovely scarf. It sure is light-as-air. ;0)


So glad you like it Sandiego.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

You are very talented! It is beautiful.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

It's just gorgeous! I would love to do this. Is it a charted or written pattern?


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> It's just gorgeous! I would love to do this. Is it a charted or written pattern?


Written pattern - hope you try it out!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> Written pattern - hope you try it out!


Thanks, will do!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful, I love everything about it &#128158;


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

RosD said:


> Absolutely beautiful, I love everything about it 💞


Thank you RosD. It was a fun project.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Catherine42 said:


> You are very talented! It is beautiful.


Thank you Catherine 42.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

That is beautiful, so delicate


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a beautiful design and, when I went to your Ravelry site, I found the most beautiful pattern to knit my sister a shawl. She loves elephants! Couldn't resist buying it! Thanks also for the written instructions as I am not a lover of charts..
Thanks Trina


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Lndyf9 said:


> That is beautiful, so delicate


Appreciate your comments Lndyf9!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, oh wow!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty and the color is magical.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, oh wow!


So pleased you like it!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

yona said:


> So pretty and the color is magical.


Thanks. I still follow your blocking instructions! :-D :-D


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> That's a beautiful design and, when I went to your Ravelry site, I found the most beautiful pattern to knit my sister a shawl. She loves elephants! Couldn't resist buying it! Thanks also for the written instructions as I am not a lover of charts..
> Thanks Trina


Thank you Trina. I still prefer written instructions, although I seem to do OK knitting from charts. Haven't published a charted pattern yet, but I guess all things are possible!


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

What beautiful workmanship ! Love the colour and design ! You are very talented !


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful and the color is gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fran the florist (Sep 3, 2012)

Love the scarf. Would love to know the name of the gardens that inspired you?


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Love that color!!


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Gorgeous, love the colour too.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

A beautiful scarf!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful design.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for posting photo. Sometimes, sleepless nights bring out the creativity in us.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

So pretty! I just love lace!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

golfmom1018 said:


> Lovely.


Thanks golfmom.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

canuckle49 said:


> What beautiful workmanship ! Love the colour and design ! You are very talented !


Appreciate the positive comments! Thanks so much canuckle49.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Munchn said:


> Absolutely beautiful and the color is gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks very much Munchn!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

fran the florist said:


> Love the scarf. Would love to know the name of the gardens that inspired you?


Thanks. The gardens were on the grounds of a hotel where I stayed in the Salisbury area.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! Love that color!!


Glad you liked it Byrdgal.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Abcdef said:


> Gorgeous, love the colour too.


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Revan said:


> A beautiful scarf!


So glad you like it.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

oge designs said:


> Beautiful design.


Thank you.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Pleclerrc said:


> Awesome! Thanks for posting photo. Sometimes, sleepless nights bring out the creativity in us.


Thanks. I agree with your comment - as long as there aren't too many in a row!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

NanaG said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!


Thank you NanaG.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> So pretty! I just love lace!


Thanks. I do too!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Time to close this one down for comments as it's reached the 5 page limit. Thank you Michael for such a lovely scarf pattern! I can see many of these showing up in the picture section soon!


----------

